# Contact Your Congressman



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After hearing about Senator Dianne Feinstein's proposal on the new restrictions that she and others want to put on the firearms that you own now and plan to purchase in the future *NOW* is the time to contact your state representative and let them know how you feel.

One way is to follow this link to Ruger's site where all you need to do is fill out a form and click submit and it is done.

http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/#

Another way if you want to personalize it is to contact your state representative directly. You can follow these links to find out their contact information.

http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_i ... rs_cfm.cfm

*We all need to do this now*


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did it last week. Everyone needs to do it. I got a personal response back from rep chaffetz.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...that doesn't make any sense where I live. 

Any bill, I mean each and every bill, that has a sponsor with a "(D)" by their name will get a no vote from my legislator......kind of a waste of time for us.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Goob, I agree with you living in Wyoming but it doesn't hurt if they can walk into a committee or get with their piers in congress and say "Look at all the letters that I got against this" Sometimes it might not help and other times it just may, you never know. 

It is only takes a couple of minutes out of your day to do it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Goob, I agree with you living in Wyoming but it doesn't hurt if they can walk into a committee or get with their piers in congress and say "Look at all the letters that I got against this" Sometimes it might not help and other times it just may, you never know.
> 
> OK, it still doesn't make any sense. They will vote "no" if they have 1 letter or 1 million letters. They don't have to argue the point. Each and every one of the plurality will vote "no" on a bill that has a sponsor from accross the aisle.
> 
> It is only takes a couple of minutes out of your day to do it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually my legislators are crazy people and the last thing I would do is write them a letter...again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Actually my legislators are crazy people and the last thing I would do is write them a letter...again.


Uh...I didn't mean "crazy people" like in "crazy people". You're taking my statement out of context. I mean "defenders of the 2nd".

Too much caffiene, sorry.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

To much coffee sponge :shock: :?:Remember smaller servings :!: :!:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I got in writing from Jim Matheson that he does not support further restrictions on firearms, but does advocate examining what can be done to keep a better handle on the mentally ill and criminal elements of society. He stated that the vast majority of his constituents are law abiding citizens and should be treated as such. He does not support the Feinstein bill or the Brady campaign.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> To much coffee sponge :shock: :?:Remember smaller servings :!: :!:


Ah, ha, ha, ha. I had a nuclear stress test today. They put radioactive Technetium in my veins and then did a video of my heart. True story....I have a heart.

So I have to apologize. I'm being a little too political and I'm whining. I encourage all of you to write your legislators on any and all outdoor related issues. Little change will come in America from pointless arguments, and maniacal rhetoric on a Canadian-owned outdoor forum

I'm gonna ask *InvaderZim* to ban me.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Dunkem said:
> 
> 
> > To much coffee sponge :shock: :?:Remember smaller servings :!: :!:
> ...


About time! :lol:


----------

